# Super Speed Knitting Machine



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi:

A friend came by yesterday with a knitting machine and ribber. She knew that I have been trying to learn how to use one. My collection of "not quite what I wanted" is growing. I am hoping that someone shows up with a 260 ribber that doesn't cost $500.00. Anyway, does anyone know anything about a Super Speed Knitting Machine? I didn't see a number on it. It does not appear to have a punch card system and looks to be very basis. It is a metal bed and appears clean. I don't think it has it's sponge bars and I have no idea about how "complete" the two machines are. I did a couple of quick web searches and haven't found anything on this machine. 

Any ideas or who might know something about these?

Jenny


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

The only machine I remember having "speed" in the model name is the Passap Speed-o-knit. Can you check to see if there are any other identifying names/numbers? Turn the machine over and see if there is a serial number tag that may have more information on it. Is there anything on the carriage (my Brother machines all have the model number on the carriage). Or upload a picture? That may help us ID it for you.

Oh wait, I just found this -


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/472737292107172455/

is that the machine? Looks like it uses push button patterning, but the original ebay post mentions pattern cards. Those may just be designs, not cards that feed into the machine. It has a model number of SH700, which is not listed on Angelika's chart ( http://www.yarn-store.com/knitting-machine-chart.html )


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

jlattimore said:


> Hi:
> 
> A friend came by yesterday with a knitting machine and ribber. She knew that I have been trying to learn how to use one. My collection of "not quite what I wanted" is growing. I am hoping that someone shows up with a 260 ribber that doesn't cost $500.00. Anyway, does anyone know anything about a Super Speed Knitting Machine? I didn't see a number on it. It does not appear to have a punch card system and looks to be very basis. It is a metal bed and appears clean. I don't think it has it's sponge bars and I have no idea about how "complete" the two machines are. I did a couple of quick web searches and haven't found anything on this machine.
> 
> ...


I have two of them, no ribbers. Very good basic machines, Japanese made so most of the old info for Japanese machines apply to these. As far as I can tell none came out with a punch card but there is a patterning device with one of my machines, you set up the needles you want to repeat and run the pattern carriage over the first few needles and it will repeat that pattern across the needlebed. Haven't used the machines in years due to acquiring a bulky machine and love that. They are standard gauge and I am not sure on the needle retainers I know the newer one had one but the older model I also have did not have a sponge bar but did have a retainer.


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, I have a Brother KH and KR 230 Bulky that I love and I have a KH 260. I also have several standard gauge machines but my eyes and my hand coordination are just not up to snuff for the small needles and fine yarn. I'll take some photos later.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Does your machine look like this one?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

I saw this Brother KH260/KR260 on Craigslist for $450....
http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/art/4720131518.html


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, Tallie9.
I have forwarded this info to the members of our Triangle Machine Knitters (a North Carolina machine knitting group) who are not that far from Myrtle Beach, SC and might want this machine set up.

Rita in Raleigh



Tallie9 said:


> I saw this Brother KH260/KR260 on Craigslist for $450....
> http://myrtlebeach.craigslist.org/art/4720131518.html


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

I sent the craigslist person an email to see if they still had the machine but I'm nervous about paying for something I can't see and quickly pickup. Craigslist doesn't have the most stellar reputation and I'm in KS. I have a dear friend in Morganton, NC but that isn't exactly close to Myrtle Beach.


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

The machine in the photo is similar to what I have. I don't have any combs but do have some of the tools. I'd have to go through it all more carefully to see what's missing. Sorry about the orientation of the machine photo.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jlattimore said:


> Hi:
> 
> A friend came by yesterday with a knitting machine and ribber. She knew that I have been trying to learn how to use one. My collection of "not quite what I wanted" is growing. I am hoping that someone shows up with a 260 ribber that doesn't cost $500.00. Anyway, does anyone know anything about a Super Speed Knitting Machine? I didn't see a number on it. It does not appear to have a punch card system and looks to be very basis. It is a metal bed and appears clean. I don't think it has it's sponge bars and I have no idea about how "complete" the two machines are. I did a couple of quick web searches and haven't found anything on this machine.
> 
> ...


You may want to check with Newton's for you 260 ribber, they have a sale on til the end of the month.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

30Knitter said:


> You may want to check with Newton's for you 260 ribber, they have a sale on til the end of the month.


Why not just tell us how much they're charging for a bulky ribber kh260?


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

I didn't see a Brother 260 knitter or ribber on the Newton's web site. Maybe I was too slow?


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

jlattimore said:


> The machine in the photo is similar to what I have. I don't have any combs but do have some of the tools. I'd have to go through it all more carefully to see what's missing. Sorry about the orientation of the machine photo.


Do you have the instruction manuals for the machine and ribber?
One thing I found unusual about this machine is that the row counter is on the stitch dial...


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

I have an instruction manual but not sure whether it's for ribber or machine. 

You've already answered one question about the dial.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jlattimore said:


> I didn't see a Brother 260 knitter or ribber on the Newton's web site. Maybe I was too slow?


You have to call. It was on a list they had at the website of sale items.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

KateWood said:


> Why not just tell us how much they're charging for a bulky ribber kh260?


Would like to, but can't without their permission. I can give an approximation if you want. KH=approx $600 with 1 year warranty on major parts. KR=$200-300 with 1 year warranty on major parts. This excludes shipping. To confirm prices you will need to talk to Norman or Helen.


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

Thank you, thank you, thank you 30knitter!!! I couldn't figure out how to get the machine in Myrtle Beach without risking $450 and no machine. I don't entirely trust Craigslist transactions. Then someone else purchased the set so that took care of that.

I went to Newtons to look at their sale items but when I didn't see a ribber listed on Newtons web site I figured they didn't have it. Was going to call this morning but figured I try email. I now have a Brother KR 260 to go with my KH 260!!! 

This group is absolutely the best!!!


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

jlattimore said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you 30knitter!!! I couldn't figure out how to get the machine in Myrtle Beach without risking $450 and no machine. I don't entirely trust Craigslist transactions. Then someone else purchased the set so that took care of that.
> 
> I went to Newtons to look at their sale items but when I didn't see a ribber listed on Newtons web site I figured they didn't have it. Was going to call this morning but figured I try email. I now have a Brother KR 260 to go with my KH 260!!!
> 
> This group is absolutely the best!!!


Glad you are happy. Just found out today he will no longer ship around the holiday, but after. UPS, Post Office and Fed Ex are all doing too much damage to the machines on the holidays. They throw them too hard and he packs them well and they still get too much damage. So going forward no holiday shipping. He will ship after the holidays, not before or during.


----------



## jlattimore (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, he isn't shipping my stuff till Monday and that is just fine. I waited two years to find the stuff so I can wait a few more days.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't know anything about machines with speed...But my husband just ordered a 260 ribber from Newtons. It's my birthday present. It was not listed on their website. My husband just called to ask if he had one. It will be sent out this coming Wednesday! It's the third time we've ordered something from them. I really like them.


----------



## Terri Jones (Mar 1, 2012)

Three years too late I know but thought I'd respond anyway as I have just purchased a Super Speed H8 knitting machine and I'm eagerly awaiting its arrrival. If you still have yours? the one I'm getting has a manual which I will scan and put up on my photobucket site for future downloads, for anyone else who finds one of these machines. I have no idea who made them but despite being vintage - it looks to be quite ahead of its time from what I can see visually in the pictures. I don't think many were made as mine has a four digit serial number. Terri


----------

